# Paris and Disney.



## drwillseeyounow (Apr 8, 2006)

Hi. we will soon be setting off for a short trip to France. Starting in Normandy for a few days to discover the invasion beaches etc. Then onto Disneyland and finally Paris.
we have stayed on the carpark at Disney before so will probably do this again. ( Not cheap, but very convenient!) However, this time we would like to take a trip into Paris. Now, i have driven a car into Paris before, but i dont fancy driving and parking the motorhome there this time.
Does anyone know of any park-and-rides, or a train/metro station that we could park up in and then use public transport? or maybe a site close to public transport. 
Any suggestions and advice would be greatly received.
Thanks, Will.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

Hi,If you're going to park at Disneyland there is a Rer train station there called (Marne le vallee) take you straight to paris.A few years ago i think it was 6 or 7 euro return,but not sure on price.


----------



## billym (Dec 17, 2005)

Why not stay on the car park at Disney and get the train from there ( or is there a limit on how long you can stay there?) camping International de Jablines is about 20 mins away from Disney. You could stay there and drive back to Disney for the train or get their bus to take you. www.camping-jablines.com . We have been to three sites in and around Paris and this is by far the best for Disney and getting into Paris


----------



## 101825 (Nov 18, 2006)

We found driving and parking in Paris fairy easy, but then our MH is under 23 feet (6.85 meters). We drove to the Gambetta area, simply found a spot on a relatively quiet street and parked. Gambetta is within the metro system.

Unfortunately we didn't have satnav maps for Europe at the time, and this visit prompted us to get them. Navigating using maps in Paris traffic was our biggest challenge. I simply pulled over from time to time.

All I'm saying is that it is possible to park in Paris, but if you're not comfortable doing it then park outside. From Disney Paris is a short ride by train.

Roger


----------



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

We did Disney last year, and stayed on a site called Camping Paris Est Le Tremblay page 448 of Caravan Europe 1.It was very convenient. Bus from site to Metro station just 5 mins away. The train straight into Disney. 25 E per night. Excellent facilities showerwise. Fresh Bread every day to order. Very helpful staff. We had a M/H at the time and did not fancy takng it into the centre of Paris.


----------



## 101825 (Nov 18, 2006)

Hi frenchfancy,

do you have to co-ordinates of that site?

Roger


----------



## 103707 (Apr 2, 2007)

Hi 
Try the Bois De Boulgne site. Just outside the gates of the Longchamps race course. It backs on to the river Seine. Connected with local metro station with a private bus every 15 mins. €30 Approx for us and grandkids with electricity- not cheap but safe and very convenient.
Good luck


----------



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

I assume you mean the web address www.campingparis.fr. As an add on to the last reply. It is also a very safe site. Plenty of security around, and you can't leave the site without a code for the gate which is manned all night.Apologies that is not the right address, will get back to you as soon as i can Roger


----------



## 88757 (May 9, 2005)

Hi, have you given any thought to the Disney annual passport? More than one visit per year and you're on a winner. They don't publicise it on the English language site, but on the French version you'll find details. You have to buy the regular entrance tickets to enter the park. You then go to the Passeport Annuel office where they issue you with your annual tickets and refund what you paid at the gate. I know it's an unwieldly system! From our point of view the fact that although the Car Park is not supposed to be free for Campervans, only cars, in reality once you show your annual pass at the parking office, you can stay as long as you like free of charge. There are also discounts in restaurants Disney shops etc. Our family really found it very worthwhile and were given the option of renewing at 20% discount, which we did.
Mary :lol:


----------



## frenchfancy (May 21, 2005)

Roger, have just found my paperwork from last year re Paris. e-mail address given as [email protected] and internet address as www.campingparis.fr. Hope this is useful.


----------



## drmjclark (Feb 19, 2006)

Just a few tips , we have stayed there numerous times and it is not cheap for the faciliities that you get. The water may still be turned off on the outdoor taps and so allow for something to carry water in from the loo block or a long hose ( at least 20m ) as there is an outside tap on the block but you cannot get your mhome near it!! We buy the cheapest annual pass for disney that you can get - only one person needs to have one per van and then your stay is free , unlimited times for the whole year so it becomes very very cheap - especially if you can get a deal on your pass.

You will have to pay for your first nights stay until you get the pass and then you can get a refund of the first nights cost.

The TGV from Marne la Vallee is the nearest train station.

Have a lovely time!!


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Hi drmj clark

Can you pleae clarify which place you are talking about in your last post which "isnt cheap for what you get "- is that the Disney Car Park or one of the proper sites- so many have been mentioned I've got confused-not difficult! :roll:


----------



## 101825 (Nov 18, 2006)

frenchfancy said:


> Roger, have just found my paperwork from last year re Paris. e-mail address given as [email protected] and internet address as www.campingparis.fr. Hope this is useful.


Thanks Frenchfancy, I love Paris so we are always looking for places.


----------



## drwillseeyounow (Apr 8, 2006)

Thanks guys, Knew i could count.
Had a great trip. Ended up staying at camping-jablines at the Base de loisers as suggested by billym ( Thanks!!) Regular bus service from the main gate into Disney, 15 mins and only 1.50euro each way. Sooooo much easier and cheaper. Drops you off right next to the train station. Then 40 mins into Gare de Lyon!! Last bus back to campsite was 19:58. which is a bit early, dont know if this changes in the summer. We stayed at the Disney carpark on our last night so we could stay till it shuts, 10 pm. Easy-peasy!!!
Camping-jablines is a very good clean and quiet site. would recomend to anyone.
Thanks again folks,
Will.
*www.camping-jablines.com*


----------



## 103354 (Mar 11, 2007)

Hi all we are thinking of going for 2 days in October in our motor home. We are 2 adults and a child of 11 spending the rest of the week touring, not sure where yet.
Has any been this time of year ? How much does it cost to stay in the car park at the Disney Resort? Weighing up Jablines/carpark. Is there a bus that runs direct from Jablines?

Cheers
The Wandering Watches in Ronnie Roma


----------



## drwillseeyounow (Apr 8, 2006)

*Disney / Jablines*

Hi Moggie.
My turn to be helpfull now I hope!!!
As you can see i've just got back from france. The carpark at disney cost us 20 euro for 1 night. so i guess its 20euro per night . For that you get use of a toilet and shower block in the corner of the campsite. all pretty clean and tidy but not for motorhomers exclusive use. Also a free motorhome service point in the next carpark down. ( there is also one in the Esso garage on the way out if you need it but you have to pay there) 
All a 10 min walk into the park gates.! 
Stayed there in the summer holidays a few years ago and it didn't feel any buisier. It is a HUGE carpark!

Jablines is around 25euro a night, however you get all the usual site facilities ie shop, fully serviced pitches, Play park, privicy and good security, you get your own 6 digit entry code for all the gates.
The bus into disney is a regular public transport bus that stops just outside the gate at Jablines. Costs 1.50euro each way and takes about 15 mins. but as i said previously, when we went ( easter) the last bus back from disney was 19:58. but you may have had enough by then!!! 
The Jablines campsite is part of a much bigger complex called the base de loisers. Not a lot going on when we were there but it seems to be a huge sports centre/park with such activities as tennis, horse riding, waterskiing, canoeing etc. which may be of interest.
I Think that if you are only stopping for 2 nights, i would be inclined to stay in the carpark. it is very convenient and you can stay in Disney till it shuts ( 10pm) Plus from the train station at Disney, you can go into Paris very easily. 
Hope this helps,
Will


----------



## 103354 (Mar 11, 2007)

Hi Drwillseeyounow,

Thanks for that, that is really helpul. I think we have come to the conclusion we will stay one night at Jablines, arriving mid day and make the most of the facilities there and then set off early the next day and park up at the car park and stay there over night to take avantage of being early in and late out. We are also thinking of going to Paris so will have a think about the options already mentioned.
We are really excited as we have just brought our first motor home, moved up from a folding camper, and waiting for it to arrive within the next couple of weeks. We have also got 2 weeks booked in August to go the south coast.

Bring it on.


----------



## drmjclark (Feb 19, 2006)

*disneyland carpark*

sorry for delay in posting reply to earlier question

in my comment - quite expensive - i meant that if you only go once to the disney car park it is expensive to buy the pass, but if you plan more than one viist it is money well spent - I have also been to camping jablines which is an excellnt site in the middle of a large area which had watersports etc - I didnt know about the bus that later posts have mentioned but sounds also a good option.

We quite like the "wild camping" feel to the car park - it was great at new year with loads of vans and loads of people all seeing the new year in in the car park - coupled to a fantastic firework display.

hope this is useful


----------



## Invicta (Feb 9, 2006)

I posted the following on another thread on this web site earlier this year;

The Showers were free on the Disneyland Paris motorcaravan site when we went last October.

We arrived at 10 pm and paid to stay two nights on the car park. Can remember though how much it was.

Didn't see anyone coming round to check if we had paid for two nights though on the second night.

The BIG problem was the constant noise of the road sweepers going all round the site from 12.30 am until app 2.30 am and I mean NOISY.


----------



## drmjclark (Feb 19, 2006)

Telbell said:


> Hi drmj clark
> 
> Can you pleae clarify which place you are talking about in your last post which "isnt cheap for what you get "- is that the Disney Car Park or one of the proper sites- so many have been mentioned I've got confused-not difficult! :roll:


sorry i havent replied to this one before - I meant the disney car park - however if you follow the tips in my post you can get the stay quite cheaply if you buy a disney passport - we have also been to jablines which was lovely.

hope this clarifies my earlier post


----------



## Steptoe (Nov 8, 2005)

drmjclark said:


> We buy the cheapest annual pass for disney that you can get - only one person needs to have one per van and then your stay is free , unlimited times for the whole year so it becomes very very cheap - especially if you can get a deal on your pass.
> 
> You will have to pay for your first nights stay until you get the pass and then you can get a refund of the first nights cost.
> 
> ...


Just to clarify the above; the very cheapest pass doesn't include parking (probably aimed at locals coming on public transport) so this would have to be paid for additionally, so it's better to pay a little more and get the next grade, I recollect that it is called the Fantasy Pass.


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

Thanks for that- been, gone and back in May!- great time - combination of Jablines for Disney and Paris (Bus and Train) and the Car Park for 2 nights


----------

